# bradford gamers society-chaos flood gates tourny :)



## bradfordgamerssociety

The Chaos floodgates have opened, and now the influence of chaos is engulfing the entire
world. This has even reached the point where even forces of Chaos are fighting against it,
as the Chaos gods are ever fighting and can never agree on anything.
Civil war and infighting is rife over the world, Though all this insanity, a number of armies
have gathered information on how to stem the tide and get things back to how they were.
Each an every one of these armies will not let anything get in their way. These vast armies
will clash over the Chaos stones, which can be used to quell the chaotic tide of energy.
Peace will hopefully come to the world once more.​Tournament Rules​1.) Armies must not exceed 2000pts and must comply with the army building system
found in the current books and rule books.
2.) We are aware that some armies are work in progress so unpainted armies can be
entered
3.) All models should be WYSIWYG, however conversions and none standard models
are acceptable providing it is clear what they are. The event organisers hold the​right to remove none compliant models from the board.

we still have a few spaces left for this event which will take place on the ^th of july so if you want in then please contact us, our facebook group is: http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/382809335093987/
our e-mail is: [email protected]
or we have a website with a forum page too: Bradford Gamers Society

thanks!!!


----------



## bradfordgamerssociety

apologies that was maent to say 6th of july not ^th of july :grin:


----------

